# Toolbelt Hammer Holder Issues - Hammer handle hits my leg all day!



## Boda (Jan 18, 2013)

Stephen H said:


> on the PICTURE that Boda supplied- the front of the right tool bag has a leather loop. That is what I have used as a hammer holder for 10-15 years on my oxy set up.
> 
> I do also have the metal hammer loop--but I use that primarily for snips not hammers.- the leather loop works great AND it keeps the hammer right by my hand.
> stephen


That is a handy loop, I use it to hold a slap tacker, or a cordless drill that has a belt clip.


----------



## jr1990 (May 17, 2014)

Bit of a thread revive, but another solution, one I have used, only works on a leather belt really... Buy a cheap hammer holder. Drill or grind the rivets off until you have just the metal part left and haven't damaged the original holes. Rivet the metal part straight onto your leather belt in whatever position you usually have your hammer holder in. Boom, jobs a goodun. I riveted mine back right, just behind my right bag, keeps the head of the hammer at the same level your belt is. Only gives you an extra couple inches, but hey who doesn't want that?? My framing sized hammers rarely hit my leg and I they do its still above my knee.


----------

